# CSUSA



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 18, 2007)

OK CSUSA has the customer appreciation deal going on.  Playing around I wanted to see if that discount was on top of the quantity discount for kits and it worked that way in the shopping cart.  So it looks like on a quantity 100 order a $7.99 10k Jr gent is just $4.79.  I need to call but if this is the case I am willing to run a SMALL group buy.  ie...150-200 kits.  So think about this and I will give CSUSA a call and if it is the real deal, then this is a go.

Mike & Linda


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 18, 2007)

I had the same thought.  I emailed them today, but no answer.  If this is true, I am also willing to run a small group buy.  Just large enough to hit the 100 kit and $500 levels.  I'm sure we could get a few group buys going with the additional amount off.  It comes out to 40% off.  I've only made 2 pens since my last group buy, but at that price, I'm sure I need more kits.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 18, 2007)

OK just got off the phone with Angie and yes that is 20% beyond the quantity discount.  So let me work up a post tonight with a list of items and prices and start another CS group buy.


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 18, 2007)

Are you just planning Jr. Gents?  I will probably do my wide open as ussual.  I don't want to step on your toes.  I believe we'll have enough takers if we are each doing small buys.


----------



## les-smith (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm in.  I'll keep my eyes out for your post.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 18, 2007)

Chris,
I will run it pretty wide open for kits, bushings and bits.  I just used the Jr gent as an example.  I am at work right now but when I get home I will type up a list with prices and all.  Don't worry about toes.  At these prices there will probably need to be 4-5 group buys with the holidays approaching.  We have until Moday the 24th to place the orders.  I should have the list done in 3-4 hours.  If you want I can PM you with the list and the corrected prices.

Mike


----------



## txbatons (Sep 18, 2007)

I blinked on the last buy and missed it, so I want to be sure and get in on this one. Not a lot of kits and blanks, but I do want to take advantage of the price break.

Will blanks be discounted too?


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by txbatons_
> <br />
> 
> Will blanks be discounted too?



Blanks would at least get the 20% discount.


----------



## curlymaplefan (Sep 18, 2007)

This is good,I just sat down to place an order!!! I think I will wait


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 18, 2007)

Group buy is posted.  Orders must be completed by Saturday night.

Mike


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 19, 2007)

Mike and Chris,
I've already placed my order but how is it y'all came up with slightly different figures?


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 19, 2007)

Gary,
Not sure how Chris figured his.  I took the price and multiplied it by .61 to get the discounted price.  This is a 39% discount which figures in 1% for insurance to me from CSUSA and incidentals.  So on $1000 worth of orders that leaves a $10 leway for insurance and anything else not covered such as packing peanuts, tape, labels and any miscalculation on my part.


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> <br />Gary,
> Not sure how Chris figured his.  I took the price and multiplied it by .61 to get the discounted price.  This is a 39% discount which figures in 1% for insurance to me from CSUSA and incidentals.  So on $1000 worth of orders that leaves a $10 leway for insurance and anything else not covered such as packing peanuts, tape, labels and any miscalculation on my part.



My calculation is .75 x .8 x 1.01 = .606

I'm not trying under bid Mike, that is just the way I calculate it.  In any light, any extra that I have left goes to IAP.

Mike, once you have as much as you want to handle, send anyone else my way.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 19, 2007)

I should've included a note that says, I'm not complaining -- I just don't want either of you to incur costs for the work you're doing for all of us.


----------



## Monty (Sep 20, 2007)

Mike and Chris,
Since I snoozed and loosed and both of you have closed your buys, if either of you have an Excell speadsheet with the pens and prices, I'll do another small buy.


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 20, 2007)

Mannie, 
    I will be first in line. I just got on to place my order and BLAM closed. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 20, 2007)

OK we did not realize that Chris was closing his that quick.

Here is the deal.  Our debit card has a $3000 a day limit.  We will place an order today for what has been paid.  We will open this back up to close on Saturday or the $3000 mark whichever comes first.  Based on my emails it will be the latter.  I will post another message on the group buy thread.

Hope this will help out a few of you.

Mike & Linda

Monty,
We did not do this on a spreadsheet like you are thinking.  The spreadsheet we did was specific to the orders placed as they were placed.


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 24, 2007)

I sure hope that CSUSA decides to do this again.  If the timing was better, I'd run a buy everytime.  If they could open it up to just group buys with a longer window of opportunity, that would be better.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not complaining at all.  I'm very glad they ran this special and I'd like to see more of them.


----------

